# Thông báo từ ban quản trị > Du lịch giá rẻ > Khách sạn & resort >  Khách sạn & resort giá rẻ tuẩn 1 tháng 07/2012 - Du lịch giá rẻ

## hangnt

Cập nhật cuối cùng của Didau sẽ là những thông tin hấp dẫn về chương trình khuyến mãi khách sạn và tour tại thành phố sương mù Sapa [trốn nắng nóng mùa hè ở Sapa thì còn gì thích bằng :-p], và ưu khách sạn tại Hội An, Đà Nẵng, Phú Yên. Điểm đến mà Alehap muốn giới thiệu với các bạn trong tuần này là Thung lũng Vilcabamba (Ecuador), còn được gọi là “Thung lũng sống lâu” với thiên nhiên đẹp tuyệt vời. Thông tin cuối cùng sẽ là chương trình tour đến Tây Nguyên, đất nước Brunei và Nhật Bản. Cùng theo dõi nhé!  :Wink: 

*TRONG NƯỚC*


*Boutique Hoi An Resort, Hội An - “Summer Package 2012”*

Phòng Superior: 5.500.000 VND + +/ 2 ngườiPhòng Deluxe: 6.600.000 VND + +/ 2 ngườiPhòng Boutique Standard: 8.900.000 VND + +/ 2 người

* Bao gồm:

2 đêm nghỉ tại Resort với bữa sáng hàng ngày tại nhà hàng Le Cafe01 bữa ăn tối cho 2 người tại nhà hàng của chúng tôiĐưa và đón sân bayDịch vụ đưa đón đưa đón tham quan Phố cổ Hội An bằng xe buýt theo lịch trình30 phút massage và giảm giá 15% cá phương pháp trị liệu SpaThuế và phí phục vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 01/05/2012 - 30/09/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Viet Star Resort & Spa, Tuy Hòa, Phú Yên - "Spa Package 3 day - 2 night"*

Giá: 318 USD++/ 2 người/ 2 đêm

* Bao gồm:

02 đêm phòng Superior với bữa ăn sáng mỗi ngàyXe điện đưa đến biển Bãi Xếp, xe bus đưa đón đến trung tâm thành phốĐón và tiễn sân bayMột nửa ngày du lịch bằng tàu, bao gồm bữa ăn trưa hoặc ăn tối mỗi ngày01 Spa điều trị cho hai người hàng ngàyThuế và phí dịch vụ

* Điều kiện:

Đặt tối thiểu 2 đêmChương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31/10/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*



*Sơn Trà Resort & Spa, Đà Nẵng - “Summer Package 2012”*

Beach Front Villa (02 phòng ngủ): 12.460.000 VND net.Ocean View Villa (02 phòng ngủ): 12.000.000 VND net.Beach Front Villa (01 phòng ngủ): 8.860.000 VND net.Ocean View Villa (01 phòng ngủ): 8.400.000 VND net.

* Bao gồm:
02 đêm nghỉ tại Resort với ăn sáng tại nhà hàng Club HouseNước uống chào đón khi đến01 bữa ăn tối với một ly rượu vang (cho 02 người)Giảm giá 15% dịch vụ Spa, 20% dịch vụ giặt ủiTrả phòng muộn đến 18:00 giờ (nếu còn phòng)

Chương trình được áp dụng đến ngày 31 tháng 8 năm 2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*


* Châu Long Sapa Hotel, Lào Cai*

Giá: 1.300.000/đêm (phòng đơn hoặc đôi)

* Bao gồm:
Ăn sáng tự chọnPhòng Superior tại khu Châu Long 2Đồ uống chào mừng miễn phíThuế và phí dịch vụ

Chương trình áp dụng từ ngày 2/5 đến hết ngày 30/9/2012

*>> Xem chi tiết*

----------


## hangnt

*NƯỚC NGOÀI*

*Thung lũng Vilcabamba, Ecuador*

Nằm cách thành phố cổ Loja khoảng 45km, thung lũng Vilcabamba là một trong những điểm đến đầy thú vị mà các bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến với đất nước Ecuador xinh đẹp. Với phong cảnh thiên nhiên tuyệt đẹp và nhiều khu di tích lịch sử có giá trị cùng nét văn hóa bản địa lâu đời, Vilcabamba đã thu hút một lượng lớn du khách đến tham quan hàng năm. Không chỉ hấp dẫn bởi vẻ đẹp thiên nhiên mà Vilcabamba còn thu hút du khách bởi cái tên “thung lũng của sự sống lâu”, phần lớn người dân ở đây sống rất thọ. Chính vì thế mà nhiều du khách đã tìm đến địa điểm hấp dẫn này để hi vọng khám phá những bí quyết sống lâu của người dân nơi đây. Ngoài ra Vilcabamba còn rất nhiều điều hấp cần bạn khám phá nữa đó!  :Smile: 


*Hosteria Las Lagunas*

Giá từ 30 USD

Điạ chỉ : Km 33 qua khu vực Cabianga Vilcabamba Malacatos, Loja - Ecuador

Khách sạn có phòng xông hơi, phòng chơi game, karaoke, hồ bơi ngoài trời, bữa ăn sáng tại phòng.

*>> Xem chi tiết*


*Khách sạn Loja*

Giá: từ 50 USD

Địa chỉ: AV. Zoilo Rodriquez, Loja, Ecuador

ĐT: 593-072-5890000

Phòng sạch sẽ, tiện nghi, nhân viên nhiệt tình, thân thiện, có phòng tập thể dục, hồ bơi ngoài trời và spa thư giãn

----------

